# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Cầu Gỗ Hồ Bán Nguyệt Phú Mỹ Hưng

## iseovip5

_các bạn ơi cho mình hỏi chỗ này là ở đâu vậy, chỗ mà có cái hồ mà có các cầu bằng gỗ, các bạn xem hình ở trên , trên mạng toàn ghi là hồ bán nguyệt phú mỹ hưng mà mình tới hồ bán nguyệt ở ngay cầu ánh sao mà không thấy giống vậy. bạn nào biết chỗ đó có thể chỉ đường cho mình được không. mình rất muốn tới đó. thanks các bạn nhiều._

----------

